# lathe service required



## xXFIRE_WIREXx (26 Jun 2013)

Looking to have several parts turned in aluminium rod. 

Parts a pretty small but need to be accurate so cutting by hand isn't an option. 

Basically this is what i am looking for (Lengths may change by a few mm)- 

All parts in aluminium rod in either 8mm or 6mm diameter. 

At each end i require a m3 thead tapped 5mm deep

7 x 51mm (6mm diameter)

4 x 39mm (6mm diameter)

4 x 12mm (8mm diameter)

3 x 8mm (8mm diameter)

Would be looking for 0.03 accuracy.

Thanks


----------



## flh801978 (26 Jun 2013)

I can do you those easily
ian


----------



## xXFIRE_WIREXx (27 Jun 2013)

pm sent


----------

